# Savage 110 ?



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got a Stevens 200/Savage 110 chambered in .270 Winchester. I've got a couple other .270s so I'm thinking about rebarreling this one. Is it possible to use this action to build a .300 Win. Mag? If so, what more will i have to change, Recoil Lug? Bolt Face?


----------



## density1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bolt face. 270 win base = .470 in
           300 win mag base = .513 in


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Guess I better ditch the 300 idea and start thinking about a .25-06


----------



## miles58 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you could replace the bolt head and barrel and be good to go.  The action length may not let it eject well, I don't know about that part though.  Try the Savage shooters forum, someone there will know.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 20, 2013)

Best of my knowledge, Savage only has two action lengths, short and long.

Changing the bolt face is very simple. You can buy a chambered barrel in 300 Win Mag as well as go and no-go gauges, action and barrel nut wrenches, etc. 

There are do it yourself videos all over on rebarreling a savage action.

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## density1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't see much change between a 270 and 25-06.
If you want something heavier, using the same bolt face, try a 35 Whelen barrel. Just a suggestion. :>)


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

watermedic said:


> Best of my knowledge, Savage only has two action lengths, short and long.
> 
> Changing the bolt face is very simple. You can buy a chambered barrel in 300 Win Mag as well as go and no-go gauges, action and barrel nut wrenches, etc.
> 
> ...



Two action lengths and two shank sizes. Large and Small, while some magnums were obviously large shank some also were small shank. 

The rebarreling process is actually kind of easy. It gets a little tedious during the head spacing stage but overall is simple.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

density1 said:


> Don't see much change between a 270 and 25-06.
> If you want something heavier, using the same bolt face, try a 35 Whelen barrel. Just a suggestion. :>)



Current plan is to go .25-06 I know there isn't much difference but its something I don't have. 

If I didn't have a .35 Whelen already I would definetly go that route. I thought about going .338-06 but factory ammo is awfully expensive.


----------



## RWK (Mar 22, 2013)

Just buy a new bolt head and you are ready to go.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 26, 2013)

Keep the bolt head and rebarrel to something fun like a .338-06 AI


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 27, 2013)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Keep the bolt head and rebarrel to something fun like a .338-06 AI



I agree the .338-06 AI would be interesting. But I don't have the time to reload my own ammo.  So I'm stuck with standard calibers.


----------



## bowhntr (Jul 5, 2013)

The Savage is the easiest to work on of all guns . Go to Numrich arms and you can buy a new magnum bolt or change the bolt head . Then you would have to change the magazine to a mag size . Also I would go with a custom recoil lug because the factory ones are stamped and can bend from .300 mag recoil ,you can get this at Midway . Most .300 mags were made on the standard long action small shank , the WSMs were made on the large shank actions .


----------



## B Man (Jul 5, 2013)

This started its life as a Savage 114 American Classic 270 win.  Its now a 7mm Rem Mag.  I had the gun built by Kevin Rayhill  out of Nebraska.  I had several 270's also and wanted this built for a light weight long range rifle.  Had a new recoil lug, mag bolt face, magazine opened up, action trued, used a match grade 7 mag reamer, #5 heavy sporter barrel, fluted, sand blasted matt finish, and action bedded.    I am still patiently waiting (1.5 years) for a custom stock to be finished built.  Hope to get it by September.  Its a left hand thumb hole with a right hand bolt from stockade stocks.   This is the only decent picture of it I have on me.

I took my biggest bodied deer ever with it 2 seasons ago with hand loaded 154gr SST's at a whopping 22yds!  Haha.   He was 275lbs on the hoof.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

B Man said:


> This started its life as a Savage 114 American Classic 270 win.  Its now a 7mm Rem Mag.  I had the gun built by Kevin Rayhill  out of Nebraska.  I had several 270's also and wanted this built for a light weight long range rifle.  Had a new recoil lug, mag bolt face, magazine opened up, action trued, used a match grade 7 mag reamer, #5 heavy sporter barrel, fluted, sand blasted matt finish, and action bedded.    I am still patiently waiting (1.5 years) for a custom stock to be finished built.  Hope to get it by September.  Its a left hand thumb hole with a right hand bolt from stockade stocks.   This is the only decent picture of it I have on me.
> 
> I took my biggest bodied deer ever with it 2 seasons ago with hand loaded 154gr SST's at a whopping 22yds!  Haha.   He was 275lbs on the hoof.



That's a sharp rifle there. I've shelved this project for now but it's still on the agenda.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive got a similar build Ive been working on. It started life as a sporter Savage 110 in .270. Completely rebuilt it as a long range target gun. Pacific Tool and Gauge bolt nose and recoil lug, blueprinted the action, heavy Krieger barrel in .300 Win Mag, polished up the action internals and tightened the chamber to -.001" headspace. Set the thing in a laminate stock thats been pillar bedded and topped it with a Weaver T-36. 

You could start to slowly accumulate all the parts you need. Savages are such a joy to work on.


----------



## B Man (Jul 6, 2013)

When you do start to get the itch again you can do as Trailblazer said.  Just buy parts along and along.  Also you don't need to go all out with a full custom build.  I've seen just simple rebarreled savage rifles laid in a bedded stock go 1/2 moa.    You can buy a new magnum bolt face $30, custom barrel +/- $400 w/ install, recoil lug $35, and Boyds laminate stock $100, and action bedded $100, magnum magazine $25.  A new 300 win with a custom barrel how you want it for $690.00. And should easily get you under 3/4 moa.

Also most big smiths only require for you to pay for the barrel and install up front.  So you can always do this then get him to order things along and along for the rest.   When you build a rifle around how you want it you will love it!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 6, 2013)

*30-06*

why not rebarrel it to .30-06 and plan on using heavier-weight bullets than the .270 would use?
165-220 grains.
Since the .270 is just a necked-down .30-06, this ought to be easy.  Just rebarrel it.  (or you could have your existing barrel rechambered and re-bored and re-rifled, but that wouldn't be cost effective).


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I've dropped the idea of another magnum, so I will probably lean towards a .25-06.  The .25-06 is the only standard caliber that I don't currently have in my collection. Plus I have several boxes of .25-06 ammo sitting with no rifle on the stable to shoot it in.


----------



## B Man (Jul 8, 2013)

My daddy traded me a 7mag of his I had been admiring for my 25-06 after borrowing it for a few weeks hunting.  That was 10 years ago.   He's had everything from 22's to 300 win mags and the 25-06 in the deer woods is a Jewell to him!   The only rifle he will hunt with over his lovely 25-06 is a 257wby I built him for a Christmas present 2yrs ago.  He says he only carries it so he don't hurt my feelings,  haha.

Great round!


----------

